# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  حليب الحمير مفيد لصحة القلب والرشاقة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فوائد حليب الحمير

يساعد على الرشاقة وصحة القلب
غني بزيوت الاوميغا والكالسيوم 
واستخدمته «كليوباترا» لجمالها

لندن - يو بي أي: اكتشف باحثون ايطاليون ان في حليب الحمير فائدة كبيرة 
اذ انه يساعد في الحفاظ على الرشاقة والطاقة وصحة القلب

وقالت صحيفة «ديلي ميل» البريطانية انه بعدما كان يقال ان حليب الحمير هو سر جمال
الامبراطورة المصرية كليوباترا، فقد وجد باحثون ايطاليون انه يخلق المعجزات حول محيط الخصر ويساعد المرء على التمتع بالرشاقة التي يطمح اليها

وأضاف الباحثون ان حليب الحمير الغني بزيوت الأوميغا 3 والكالسيوم 
يمكن ان يكون أفضل من أي شيء آخر للقلب 
وللحفاظ على معدلات مرتفعة من الطاقة طوال اليوم

وعمد الباحثون الايطاليون الى اختبار حليب الحمير والبقر على فئران، ليتبين ان التي شربت حليب البقر ازدادت ضخامة في حين ان التي شربت حليب الحمير لم تكسب وزناً كبيراً.

وتبين ان معدلات الدهون في الدم التي يمكن ان تلحق ضرراً بالشرايين والقلب كانت أقل عند شرب حليب الحمير الذي ساهم أيضاً في عمل خلايا الطاقة بسرعة أكبر بحيث تحول الغذاء الى طاقة.

يشار الى ان شرب حليب الحمير كان رائجاً في العصر الفيكتوري،
حتى ان أباً الطب أبوقراط أوصى به لعلاج الكثير من الأمراض
بدءاً من لدغات الأفعى وصولاً الى نزف الأنف.

يذكر ان الحمير تنتج أقل من 0.9 ليترات حليباً يومياً،
في حين تنتج الأبقار كمية تقدر بعشر مرات أكثر 
 (منقول)
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*جزاك الله خيرا .. و جعله في ميزان حسناتك .. 

......‏ ‏
لكن الواحد كان داير ليهو  حليب حمير.. 
اجيبو من وين ?? 
تقبل مروري .. مع خالص الاحترام .
                        	*

----------

